# Kings flounder and snapper



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

The fish are starting to show back up.Fished today from 12 till 4 and really didnt rock the world but kings at daylight spanish, and flounder showing up in sparce runs. good luck to all.No pomps.


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

what pier? time of day?


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry lil fisherman 

I was at Pensacola between 12noon and 4pm.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

That is great to hear!!! Hopefully they will soon be in the bay... and I can get them in the yak!! hehehe


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

them pomps are a coming...listen to the wind, you can hear them whistling...that or i'm having flashbacks from too many cheech movies. lol.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice to hear Flounder are there.


----------



## hooked again (Oct 3, 2007)

thats good to hear


----------

